# What do you listen to?



## Corvs Queen (Nov 30, 2005)

So, what music are you into???
Me personally I love, love, *LOVE* The Smashing Pumpkins. Well more specifically, Billy Corgan. I'm sure that some of you might have figured that out by my avatar. My second favorite is The Dandy Warhols. Have you seen Courtney? He's super fine!

So, what do you listen to?


----------



## Professor Fate (Nov 30, 2005)

death metal.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 30, 2005)

i love the smashing pumpkins too! i also listen to Panic! at the disco, fall out boy, the white stripes, the used, finch and alot of other stuff that would take me forever to name.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 30, 2005)

I also love Fiona Apple, Pete Yorn, older Weezer, Chocolate Genius, The Cure, Jimmy Chamberlin Project, Placebo, David Bowie, The Toadies, and Hole.


----------



## vloky (Nov 30, 2005)

to much to name.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_death metal._

 
I just LOVE your sig.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 30, 2005)

I listen to pretty much anything. cept hip hop and r & b, other than that i like it all.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm more of a "rock" girl myself. 

But to me The Smashing Pumpkins are rock GODS!!!!!
Nothing else compares to them and nothing ever will.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 30, 2005)

Hmmm  -  Depeche Mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ( That's a given )
AC/DC

Broadway Musicals - pretty much anything - RENT is at the top of my list right now 

But a great deal of all kinds- just not a BIG RAP fan at all.


----------



## user3 (Nov 30, 2005)

I like a mix all music from Jazz to Heavy metal.

I'd say my fave is probably Matchbox 20.

The only kind of music I don't really care to listen to is heavy rap. I don't like the extreme lyrics and harsh sound.


----------



## Alexa (Nov 30, 2005)

lol more like what DONT i listen to? check out my playlist.. http://alexa.mind-games.org/itunes2.htm see...a little bit of everything


----------



## lillady161 (Nov 30, 2005)

pretty much anything... it depends on what kind of mood im in... lol


----------



## lillady161 (Nov 30, 2005)

actually ive never heard The Smashing Pumpkins... (im a dork)


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 1, 2005)

Gosh, I listen to practically everything too.

But some faves at the moment are...

The Bravery EP - it's replaced Interpol's 'Antics' as my current obsession CD.
Peaches 'The Teaches of Peaches'

I love Radiohead and Pulp but haven't listened to them in a while, though an old Pulp album is in my car (Masters of the Universe) and gets some play.

A bad habit from my ex, I now listen to chiptunes (8 & 16 bit video game music).


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a reallllly wide range of taste in music. My dad raised me with Eric Clapton, Rolling Stones, Radiohead, Chris Isaak, and Sade, all of which I still love. I've gotten him into my funkier alternative music like Bloc Party, Modest Mouse, and Ani DiFranco (older stuff, I don't like her new stuff much). My iTunes has a ton of AFI, Death Cab, Coldplay, Fall Out Boy (dying to see them live since I missed Warped Tour for the first time EVER last summer grrr), Guano Apes, Motion City Soundtrack, My Chemical Romance, The Killers....god you're all right, it's too much to list....


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lillady161* 
_actually ive never heard The Smashing Pumpkins... (im a dork)_

 
*WHAT??????*

OH MY GOD!!!!

Well, it has been almost five years since their last show so I guess if your young your forgiven. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I met Billy in St. Louis and he was for sure the nicest person ever.

He's the reason I met my husband. LLLLOOOOOONNNNNNNNGGGGGGG story.


----------



## inlucesco (Dec 1, 2005)

I like U2, VAST, depeche mode, smashing pumpkins, tea party, tool, a perfect circle, garbage, black lab, jeff buckley, ours, and the list goes on, and on, and on, and on.  Here's my last.fm page: http://www.last.fm/user/inlucesco/

I feel old because I'm starting to miss 90's alterna-rock.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 1, 2005)

I know what you mean. I hate most of the crap bands out there these days. 
I just wish that Billy would do something right about now. 
I need my billy fix.


----------



## inlucesco (Dec 1, 2005)

Weren't the SP talking about a reunion?  What did you think of Corgan's solo release?  I didn't like it, myself, and I'm one of those rare people who loved adore and machina.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah, there is talk of a reunion but who knows where that stands. I think for the time now he's working with Melissa Auf der Maur on her new album and also with Showtime for their "Masters" show. 

I LOVED HIS SOLO ALBUM. I thought that it was rather gutsy and such a huge change from what he had done before. Although to me, the man could do no wrong. I also loved Adore and both Machina I and II. But my favorite of all time is still Siamese Dream.


----------



## gigiproductions (Dec 1, 2005)

hmm im a major hip hop rnb girl/- i work for a very well known hip hop radio station in NY
from jayz, nas, biggie, tupac,common, kanye, wu tang, dilated peoples, mos def..i love r&b...john legend, Alicia Keys, jill scott, erykah badu, kelis and plenty more!,..I love funky stuff like N.E.R.D...I adore Fiona Apple..Kelis is my fav...im a very eclectic person..i hate pop music like buble gum pop ie jessica, ashlee, kelly, ciara, britney..etc all the non singing bitches that only have pretty faces and not much else..
i listen to everything except heavy rock/metal..too crazy for me..i do love 80's stuff like poison and whitesnake etc..well 80's in general...i should post my playlist LOL


----------



## User34 (Dec 1, 2005)

I like everything. But mainly, Reggaeton, R&B, Hip-hop,some pop.


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 1, 2005)

I love AFI, Norma Jean, Converge, Bane, Bleeding Through, Morrissey, Minor Threat, The Smiths, The Cure, Remembering Never, Interpol, The Clash, The Germs, etc.

I've been listening to some crazy things too like Hollywood Undead, Gunther, Handsome Boy Modeling School, and She Wants Revenge.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2005)

i listen to pretty much everything. to cut it short though, we'll just see what's in my car haha.

kanye west
death by stereo
christina aguilera
strength in numbers
pantera
odd project

so in my car right now, i've got rap, hardcore, pop, hardcore, metal and more hardcore :]


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh and I also listen to Radiohead. I just love them.

1) The Smashing Pumpkins
2) Led Zeppelin
3) The Dandy Warhols


That's how things stand for now.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 1, 2005)

i listen to a little bit of everything but Tori Amos and the Clash are my absolute favs....mostly trip hop and shoegazer music...music and make-up are my life...no seriously they are.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 1, 2005)

Same here. But I most definately put music before makeup.
More substance there.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 2, 2005)

In my car right now...
Dave Matthews
Goo Goo Dolls
Matchbox 20
Billy Joel
Big and Rich
Motley Crue (I loved these guys when I was a kid, still do)
Bowling for Soup
Run DMC
Kanye West

That's a pretty good variety.


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 2, 2005)

I love Sting, No Doubt (Gwen), Rob Thomas, Keith Urban, Katrina Elam, Johnny Cash, Big and Rich, Dierks Bentley (so hot), Love, Love, Love Gary Allan -  I also listen to about anything.  I like the Black Eyed Peas too..... I'm a hick...  two nashville country singers came from my county so I guess... I went to a school where everyone listened to country if you were cool you listened to country, wore wranglers/rockies...etc.. and dressed like Garth Brooks.  lol


----------



## n_j_t (Dec 2, 2005)

Marvin Gaye, Harry Connick Jr., Al Green, Tina Turner, David Bowie, Prince. I mostly like older stuff. I don't really even listen to the radio.

80s-- Lionel Richie, Pat Benetar, Mr Mister...all those fantastic one-hit wonders 

Motown. 

Disco. God, I love disco. Donna Summer kicks ass.


----------



## lillady161 (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_*WHAT??????*

OH MY GOD!!!!

Well, it has been almost five years since their last show so I guess if your young your forgiven. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I met Billy in St. Louis and he was for sure the nicest person ever.

He's the reason I met my husband. LLLLOOOOOONNNNNNNNGGGGGGG story._

 
I admit it im a 13 year old who is addicted to MAC... lol ya i  know, ur probably like WHOA 13??? lol -weeps- I WANT MY LISCENCE


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 2, 2005)

Everything! I have my moods . . . NERD, Tribe Callled Quest, Big L, Nas, Tupac!!!, Kurupt, RBL, Mac Dre, Michelle Branch (will always love her), Britney, Scissor Sisters, MIA, Aerosmith, Ani Difranco, Peaches, Ashlee Simpson, Old school Mariah, Stevie Wonder, Killers . . . I could go onnnnnn and on but I have to go to work.


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 2, 2005)

PEACHES!!! She's crazy on stage but she seriously has catchy songs. I love the song "Kick It" she did with Iggy Pop.


----------



## Midgard (Dec 3, 2005)

My favorite bands are:
Corvus Corax
Tanzwut
Cornix Maledictum
Depeche Mode
Boy George
HIM
Megaherz
Rammstein
White Zombie
Sisters of Mercy


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Dec 3, 2005)

Here they are...
Coldplay
The Killers
MCR
Coheed and Cambria
Switchfoot
All American Rejects
U2
Franz Ferdinand
The Strokes
Gwen Stephanie/No Doubt
Imogen Heap
The Arcade Fire
i could go on forever...those are some of my favourites


----------



## Professor Fate (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_j_t* 
_80s-- Lionel Richie, Pat Benetar, Mr Mister...all those fantastic one-hit wonders 


_

 

lionel richie...a one hit wonder?


----------



## Professor Fate (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funKyVibeS** 
_Here they are...
Coldplay
The Killers
MCR
Coheed and Cambria
Switchfoot
All American Rejects
U2
Franz Ferdinand
The Strokes
Gwen Stephanie/No Doubt
Imogen Heap
The Arcade Fire
i could go on forever...those are some of my favourites_

 

what a pile of crap.


----------



## Professor Fate (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_In my car right now...
Dave Matthews
Goo Goo Dolls
Matchbox 20
Billy Joel
Big and Rich
Motley Crue (I loved these guys when I was a kid, still do)
Bowling for Soup
Run DMC
Kanye West

That's a pretty good variety._

 
a big steaming variety of horse dung.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone else here listen to the Toadies?


----------



## Janice (Dec 5, 2005)

Toadies are/were one of my all time fav bands I seriously used to wake up/live/go to sleep listening to rubberneck (and then the rest of the records/LP's after I became a serious fan of them).

Burden Bros is my Todd Lewis fix now, but it's just not the same.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Toadies are/were one of my all time fav bands I seriously used to wake up/live/go to sleep listening to rubberneck (and then the rest of the records/LP's after I became a serious fan of them).

Burden Bros is my Todd Lewis fix now, but it's just not the same.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I hear ya sister!
I just love them and it's a shame that they got the shaft. I wish band today had as much going for them as they did. I love listening to them still. They kicked some much a$$.


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 6, 2005)

New in rotation: Ft. Minor (Mike Shinoda's side project), Red Knife Lottery, and Matisyahu....loving the last one, and Ft. Minor is pretty good so far, but RKL is a little yell-y for me.


----------



## MACreation (Dec 6, 2005)

FUNKY VIBES..i feel you on it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love that kinda music, are you into trapt, story of the year, yellowcard, sum 41?


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 6, 2005)

Mainly Indie, Emo, Hardcore but many other types too!

Just to name a few:
Deftones, Death Cab,Fiona Apple,Minus the Bear, Unearth,Underoath,Cursive,Sarah McLachlan,Sun Kil Moon,At the Drive In, Get up Kids, Tori Amos, The Doors, Reggie and the Full Effect, Now Its Overhead, Darkest Hour, Poison the Well, Ilya, Mates of State, The National, Rilo Kiely, Garbage....and much more! 


And the list goes on....


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 
_Mainly Indie, Emo, Hardcore but many other types too!

Just to name a few:
Deftones, Death Cab,Fiona Apple,Minus the Bear, Unearth,Underoath,Cursive,Sarah McLachlan,Sun Kil Moon,At the Drive In, Get up Kids, Tori Amos, The Doors, Reggie and the Full Effect, Now Its Overhead, Darkest Hour, Poison the Well, Ilya, Mates of State, The National, Rilo Kiely, Garbage....and much more! 


And the list goes on...._

 
Darkest Hour are so good. They put up a good show every time I've seen them.


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_Darkest Hour are so good. They put up a good show every time I've seen them._

 
Oh how I would love to see them. Missed them last time they came to ATL.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't understand why everyone is taking Proffesor Fates crap.

Who are you to judge what kind of music I like? 
Instead of making fun of peoples taste in music, why dont u go and get a life and stop revolving around making fun of people. Not everyone is into the music that you like...so calm the f*#k down.

MACreation! I love sum 41 and yellowcard aswell...im actually listening to 'some say' right now


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funKyVibeS** 
_I don't understand why everyone is taking Proffesor Fates crap.

Who are you to judge what kind of music I like? 
Instead of making fun of peoples taste in music, why dont u go and get a life and stop revolving around making fun of people. Not everyone is into the music that you like...so calm the f*#k down.

MACreation! I love sum 41 and yellowcard aswell...im actually listening to 'some say' right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, I missed those comments until just now. I dont understand the need to crap on people like that. They are free to listen to whatever they want, whether others like it or not. Not to mention that they post here about it because for the most part they can do so without people making ridiculous, rude statements. Most people here are pretty cool with just letting people be themselves without judging them. Apparently though, PF derives pleasure from making people feel worthless.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 
_ Apparently though, PF derives pleasure from making people feel worthless._

 
People who are insecure do things like that.
Now I'm not calling PF insecure put it does seem to look
like that at first glance. To each their own. Whatever tickles
your pickle.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 8, 2005)

funKyVibeS* said:
			
		

> don't understand why everyone is taking Proffesor Fates crap.
> 
> Who are you to judge what kind of music I like?
> Instead of making fun of peoples taste in music, why dont u go and get a life and stop revolving around making fun of people. Not everyone is into the music that you like...so calm the f*#k down.
> ...


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 8, 2005)

i like everything, truly, but right now i'm listening to a lot of rap...i'm from the bay area, and we have the best rap, i swear...
so it's likely i'm listening to: mac dre, mr. fab, mariah carey, alicia keys, gwen, outkast, reggaeton, etc.


----------



## user3 (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_Ever hear the old saying "Never argue with an idiot. People watching won't be able to tell who's who."_

 

haha I like that!! 


I am going to have use that one on some of my family!


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_haha I like that!!_

 
Haha, thats a great point!!!! Yeah, I just hate when people are so mean for no reason and get away with it. Its just really cruel.


----------



## depecher (Dec 9, 2005)

I am currently obsessing on depeche MODE. I am on a Martin Gore high. I finally met the man after 19 years of Goregirl fandom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are the bands I favor:

depeche MODE (Martin Gore especially!!!)
The Cure
mesh
iris
VNV Nation
Poe

I favor synthpop and EBM bands. I like far too many to mention here.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, I figure if he dishes it out, he can take it too. Everyone knows that guys who listen to death metal are absolute lame-oids. Heh heh. I've been out with 2 guys who were into death metal and man were they big fat scaredy cats.

Oh, PF you are _cattivo_. I think perhaps you ought to stick to posting your funky FOTDs *grin*.

Seriously, I wouldn't take PF to heart, he loves to create a bit of ruckus every now and then.


----------



## Jude (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funKyVibeS** 
_I don't understand why everyone is taking Proffesor Fates crap.

Who are you to judge what kind of music I like? 
Instead of making fun of peoples taste in music, why dont u go and get a life and stop revolving around making fun of people. Not everyone is into the music that you like...so calm the f*#k down.

MACreation! I love sum 41 and yellowcard aswell...im actually listening to 'some say' right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
He has much right to judge the music you listen to as you have to judge the ladies who post their FOTDs hun.  If you are going to post your tastes on a public forum, you have to expect someone to respond to it with their opinion.

Isn't that some of the same logic you used about the stuff you said about people's pics?

Just a little something to think about it.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 9, 2005)

The smashing pumpkins, Placebo, Deftones, Jeff Buckley, Garbage, Portishead, Muse, Tori Amos, A perfect circle, Tool, Gliss, Rasputina, Hole, No Doubt, The cure, Melissa auf der Maur, Elbow...


----------



## Professor Fate (Dec 9, 2005)

man, it is amazing how easily certain people's feathers get ruffled! 

is it so hard to shrug off other people's opinions? i love how in order to "get me back" ,you girls go right to personal attacks. when all i was doing was making a little fun out of your musical tastes.sure, all of us "death metal guys" are losers who need to get lives.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  if you only knew. i happen to take music very seriously and my musical taste spans wide........i find it a shame that today's horrible pop radio pushes these crappy sub par bands down your throats while the real talent is never heard by 90% of you.

oh, i can take as much  as you ladies have to give...obviously YOU are the ones who can only give.


----------



## user3 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Dishes out a Spoon full of Gwen to Professor Fate* 


I personally think most "death metal" guys are hot! I love when they bald their head! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am trying to get my hubby to slick his down! Oh daddy!





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 
_Haha, thats a great point!!!! Yeah, I just hate when people are so mean for no reason and get away with it. Its just really cruel._

 


Just wanted to point out I just thought the saying was funny.
bluegrassbabe was the one that wrote it not me.


Also I don't really think PF was being cruel.
More like poking fun.


I think he is pretty harmless.

Hell he poked fun at me, he called me "toots" after my little rant about being called hun and sweetie.

It's all good. I know he was joking around.


I don't think he would personally attack anyone on here just to insult them.


----------



## Professor Fate (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_*Dishes out a Spoon full of Gwen to Professor Fate* 


I personally think most "death metal" guys are hot! I love when they bald their head! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am trying to get my hubby to slick his down! Oh daddy!









Just wanted to point out I just thought the saying was funny.
bluegrassbabe was the one that wrote it not me.


Also I don't really think PF was being cruel.
More like poking fun.


I think he is pretty harmless.

Hell he poked fun at me, he called me "toots" after my little rant about being called hun and sweetie.

It's all good. I know he was joking around.


I don't think he would personally attack anyone on here just to insult them._

 

i could never go with the baldness. i dig my heavy metal hair and swinging it to and fro way too much!

as for the personal attacks subject,you are right on point. i would never personally attack anyone on here.remember,differing opinions on any subject are not personal attacks. different opinions are what drives great debates and you can learn from them.

as a general statement to anyone that thinks that my comments were "personal attacks". it's not that i don't like YOU,i just don't like the music that you listen to.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_He has much right to judge the music you listen to as you have to judge the ladies who post their FOTDs hun.  If you are going to post your tastes on a public forum, you have to expect someone to respond to it with their opinion.

Isn't that some of the same logic you used about the stuff you said about people's pics?

Just a little something to think about it.  





_

 
Expressing your opinion is one thing. Yet calling someone else music a "a pile of crap" or a "big steaming variety of horse dung" is another. I dont know what your interpretation of an opinion is, DopeSickGirl, or Jude or whatever u call urself, but im sure what PF said is surely nothing but making fun.
Yes, i do express my opinion on FOTD's but i dont take it to the extreme where i say their makeup was a pile of crap.
Hmm. Maybe something to think about?

Oh and PF, "making a little fun"? I'd hate to see how would you react if someone really pissed you off. And yeah i hear you, Alot of the real talent is shadowed by "horrible pop", but, making fun of peoples taste of music on a makeup board sure as hell isnt gonna change that.

"different opinions are what drives great debates and you can learn from them."

That sure is what we've got here!


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_man, it is amazing how easily certain people's feathers get ruffled! 

is it so hard to shrug off other people's opinions? i love how in order to "get me back" ,you girls go right to personal attacks. when all i was doing was making a little fun out of your musical tastes.sure, all of us "death metal guys" are losers who need to get lives.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  if you only knew. i happen to take music very seriously and my musical taste spans wide........i find it a shame that today's horrible pop radio pushes these crappy sub par bands down your throats while the real talent is never heard by 90% of you.

oh, i can take as much  as you ladies have to give...obviously YOU are the ones who can only give._

 

I think everyone has a right to their opinion... I used to ridicule people who listened to country music, until my baby sisters classmate landed a record deal and I of course thinking how many times will I ever have known anyone to be a "celebrity recording artist" Bought her CD Loved it - heard her sing since she was seven--- she ended up as a launch.com recording artist of the month, walmart artist, hot new artist- her name is Katrina Elam, by the way and she has a gorgeous voice.  Then she ended up being Keith Urban's opening act (I know most of y'all have heard of Keith Urban by now-"You'll Think of Me")  for his Alive in 05 tour and Be Here tours.  Let me tell you before we went to see KU we were listening to Linkin Park to get revved up for the concert *my first country show* and even before hand I was cracking jokes about the c/w crowd.  We also had meet and greets to see Katrina at this show which was cool.  But Keith Urban blew me away live.  So now I've discovered that Good music had better be good on the radio and live no matter what Genre.   I do like Rap live too I was lucky enough to see Run DMC in 01, and Sting, Keith Urban, No Doubt are the three artists that have impressed me the most in a live show and I've been to a my fair share of concerts for living in the sticks.  

   I love music its my other obsession.   Anymore, I judge artists by how well the perform live.....  I have the itch to go to a good show - I haven't been to a concert since July ::::sob:::: I really wanted to go see Green Day last august but I was too poor.


----------



## Professor Fate (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
_I think everyone has a right to their opinion... I used to ridicule people who listened to country music, until my baby sisters classmate landed a record deal and I of course thinking how many times will I ever have known anyone to be a "celebrity recording artist" Bought her CD Loved it - heard her sing since she was seven--- she ended up as a launch.com recording artist of the month, walmart artist, hot new artist- her name is Katrina Elam, by the way and she has a gorgeous voice.  Then she ended up being Keith Urban's opening act (I know most of y'all have heard of Keith Urban by now-"You'll Think of Me")  for his Alive in 05 tour and Be Here tours.  Let me tell you before we went to see KU we were listening to Linkin Park to get revved up for the concert *my first country show* and even before hand I was cracking jokes about the c/w crowd.  We also had meet and greets to see Katrina at this show which was cool.  But Keith Urban blew me away live.  So now I've discovered that Good music had better be good on the radio and live no matter what Genre.   I do like Rap live too I was lucky enough to see Run DMC in 01, and Sting, Keith Urban, No Doubt are the three artists that have impressed me the most in a live show and I've been to a my fair share of concerts for living in the sticks.  

   I love music its my other obsession.   Anymore, I judge artists by how well the perform live.....  I have the itch to go to a good show - I haven't been to a concert since July ::::sob:::: I really wanted to go see Green Day last august but I was too poor._

 

ok,my brain really really hurts.


help.


----------



## KJam (Dec 10, 2005)

Back to the subject at hand...

I love old punk (Black Flag, Ramones, Circle Jerks, Suicidal tendencies, Husker Du, Iggy Pop, X, Exene Cervenka, Dead Kennedys, the Clash).

My tastes are basically all over the place, but I like really noise. Especially old 80's rock noise (ACDC, Dio, Rush, Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Ted Nugent, Guns n Roses). I am really dating myself here - yes kiddos, I am old! 

As far as newer stuff, I have given up on mainstream radio and MTV, and don't have acess to much new stuff. In the last decade, I have discovered that I really like Rollins Band, Godsmack, Audioslave, Slipknot, Sevendust, System of a Down, Dropkick Murphys (you can see the continuation of the noisy theme here!) 

I happen to like death metal too  - so much for the comment about fans being "lame-oid" guys (I have a Masters degree and am a female in my 30's. Labels never are one size fits all, and you sell a lot of people short by applying them! I'm not being pissy - just letting you know what I have learned in my more than 3 decades of life experiences!)

I do diversify my musical tastes more than shown here. However, I basically (almost without exception) do not like anything that makes the top 40's. I would be a lousy record producer, I guess!


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, I still think it was rude...and it wasnt even about me, but whatever!


----------



## MACreation (Dec 10, 2005)

Some people have nothing better to do


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_.sure, all of us "death metal guys" are losers who need to get lives.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh, i can take as much  as you ladies have to give...obviously YOU are the ones who can only give._

 
Heh heh, the death metal guys that I went out with only became losers...when they went out with me.

You do know I was just attempting to join in on the fun, I wouldn't actually say what I said and actually mean it.

The only thing more fun than taking the piss out of others is taking the piss out of oneself. For real.


----------



## KJam (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Heh heh, the death metal guys that I went out with only became losers...when they went out with me._

 
OMG, I laughed so hard at that I wasted my precious coffee. I am so saving that line. You're a riot! I've dated a few of those guys myself in the past!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_i could never go with the baldness. i dig my heavy metal hair and swinging it to and fro way too much!_

 
You could end up going bald, but grow the remaining hair? My death metal people tell me of such things. Raunchy.

I may or may not have mentioned I like to listen to Renaissance music but much prefer to play it. In my youth, I was completely obsessed with classical music till I screwed up my arms at uni.


----------



## Professor Fate (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_You could end up going bald, but grow the remaining hair? My death metal people tell me of such things. Raunchy.

I may or may not have mentioned I like to listen to Renaissance music but much prefer to play it. In my youth, I was completely obsessed with classical music till I screwed up my arms at uni._

 
eh,hopefully it looks like i am going to keep my hair...no balding here. although,i did cut my hair very short this weekend...........it sucks.


----------



## Sugarplum fairy (Feb 7, 2007)

i love : ORGY, JULIEN-K, NINE INCH NAILS, A PERFECT CIRCLE, NEARLY, SNEAKER PIMPS, I AM X, MARC BOLAN ( T-REX) , GARY NUMAN, INTERPOL, VAST,  SMASHING PUMPKINS, BLONDIE, NEW ORDER, DEPECHE MODE, U2, OOMPH, ZITA SWOON, KULA SHAKER , BABYLON ZOO...
i can't wait for the CD of Julien-k, i hope it will be released soon


----------



## Katja (Feb 7, 2007)

*
I listen to a variety of music, mostly alternative, indie rock/pop, and electronic musik.  Some of my favorites include:

Elliott Smith, Belle and Sebastian, Air, Zero 7, Radiohead, Alice in Chains, Fiona Apple, Bjork, Boards of Canada, At the Drive In, Fugazi, The Smiths, Tom Petty, Tool, Modest Mouse, The Pixies, Phil Collins, Minor Threat, Operation Ivy, My Bloody Valentine, Richie Hawtin, Chris Liebing, Adam Beyer, Sven Vath, Magda...  And so on.

I like oldies, too!  Just no country.  I can't have it. *


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 7, 2007)

I listen to alot of music lol here's some of what i listen to:

Ivy
AC/DC
Guns N Roses
The View
The Pretenders
Depeche Mode
Sisters of Mercy
Will Smith
Ben E King


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 8, 2007)

ok yeah mostly country and pop, but i listen to heavy metal and rnb and rap too sometimes, basically everything, i shuffled the top 10 on my playlist:
ashanti, sarah buxton, mariah carey, heart, beyonce, jewel, clint black, panic at the disco, fall out boy and johnny cash.

haha. and right after that cradle of filth. i just like music


----------

